# My garden - place to escape in to



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Been at our current house since it was built getting on for 14 years ago

One of the most appealing things about the house was the size of the plot and its shape, not many new builds have a 96ft long garden and whilst narrow at its narrowest point it effectively wraps around both ends of the house, giving it three distinct areas

Garden was completely turfed barring 4 slabs by each set of French doors and a row of slabs to the gate.

Everything in the garden has been done by myself and I get a lot of pleasure and peace just doing littles bits and pieces

As it was
View attachment 54845

View attachment 54846


As it is now
View attachment 54847

View attachment 54848

View attachment 54849


Still got more plans but like most things, its a project that will never really be finished


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

That is a good size plot. Ones I've been working on have no front garden just room for 1 car park space. The rear gardens are as big as your decking. I feel claustrophobic just working in them never mind living there. 

The outdoors is therapeutic


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice - really liking the decking area :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Decking gets a lot of use - with having French doors from the lounge and the kitchen opening up on to it, it becomes a natural part of the house, helps that it is also south facing and pretty sheltered.

Toying with the idea of putting up a decent size shed in the third area which to be honest is not really used at all, just layed to gravel with a couple of raised borders and a small garden store


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

andy665 said:


> Decking gets a lot of use - with having French doors from the lounge and the kitchen opening up on to it, it becomes a natural part of the house, helps that it is also south facing and pretty sheltered.
> 
> Toying with the idea of putting up a decent size shed in the third area which to be honest is not really used at all, just layed to gravel with a couple of raised borders and a small garden store


Would make good use from a dead space then - I'd be tempted to save / spend a bit more and buy a nice quality / looking shed


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Would make good use from a dead space then - I'd be tempted to save / spend a bit more and buy a nice quality / looking shed


Seen a couple I like that are very good quality - buy cheap, buy twice


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A lovely space mate. :thumb:


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Seen a couple I like that are very good quality - buy cheap, buy twice


I just bought a shed for £200. Defo buy cheap buy twice type of shed but it will do as don't plan on staying at our current house more than a couple more years.

Buy something nice you can kit out with shelves, racking etc or things just get piled on top of everything else.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very impressive Andy, I like very much and the decking is a nice colour :thumb:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

A summer house may be a good idea in the space depending on the sun, cost and if it would be used. That's going to be my project in my garden next year once I've completed a design on Autocad or Tekla. People make great use of them fro what I've seen online with hot tubs etc in them or just a plain settee works fine. Shed wise I have an 8 x 6 Keter which is okay, a bit of a pain to put together and requires a real solid and true base to do so; once erected they are maintenance free.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Would make good use from a dead space then - I'd be tempted to save / spend a bit more and buy a nice quality / looking shed


look at Beast Sheds, superb build quality and the flooring just does not move at all, all tantalised wood, no mdf.chipwood etc...I have one at home

Kev


----------

